# Find your local wine events



## Tom (Feb 6, 2009)

Some of you may wonder what's going on in your area concerning Wineand Beer. Listed are events on local Homebrewing events as well as you local wine info
I don't know it any of you subscribe to this http://www.localwineevents.com/be_notified.php?ref=34655-46But I do. Whats nice about this is it gives you a weekly email of all Wine events in your area. I subscribe to 3 different locations. Check out the link there is some neat info and it also includes Beer info.


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link! It looks interested, and as soon as I get enough coffee into me I may be able to understand the questions enough to answer some of them.


----------



## Grumpy (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link tepe, maybe i can meet some wine makers around the Ft. Hood area.


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Feb 23, 2009)

PolishWineP said:


> Thanks for the link! It looks interested, and as soon as I get enough coffee into me I may be able to understand the questions enough to answer some of them.


PWP, did you findany events near you? I sure didn't up here. Love your comment about getting enough coffee in...must have been wine tasting the night before.


----------

